# Luna's waiting thread...KIDDED!!!



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm doing introductions and waiting all in one thread if thats okay. This is our newest member Luna. She has a week to two weeks left to go according to previous owner. She is three and has kidded once before. Anyone want to take guesses on what shell have?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna's waiting thread*

congrats on the new addition to the herd.

looks like twins


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Luna's waiting thread*

Thank you. Twins!!  Thats my guess as well. No bucky smell at all so hoping for :kidred: :kidred: But healthy is all I'm after.

Had a farmer friend (love these guys) Checked Bella today and felt a head, said maybe two, but one for sure.


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Luna's waiting thread Update*

I think we're close. She is sunk in, has the hooked tail look. And she keeps arching her back and streching alot. The babies are moving like crazy. Didn't get a pic with her tail hooked cause shes a little nervous when I'm out there, so I'm trying to give her space and just calmly give her treats. Shes not eating alot, eats her feed but not so much hay. Do you think its real soon? I have a DR appointment tomorrow that must be cancled today if I should stay home.


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Luna's waiting thread*

Oops missed some pics.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Luna's waiting thread*

It's kind of hard to tell in that picture but it does look like the babies have dropped. Lots of stretching is a good sign... she's trying to help the babies move into position. And arching the back could actually be early contractions, does it look like contractions to you?

Sounds like she is getting close.


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Luna's waiting thread*

I dont believe its contractions, its not often. She does seem uncomfotable laying or standing. She seems to shift her weight alot.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna's waiting thread*

yah I doubt they are contractions -- you will knwo when she is contracting


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Luna's waiting thread*

Looks like twins...soon... :thumb:


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Luna's waiting thread Update: Labor soon?*

She is up and down up and down. Stretch stretch stretch. A few contractions where she looked like she may cry out. How long can this go on before bubble appears?

In the pics she eeps laying her head on her belly, then during one moment looking like a contraction she rolled right to her side stiff as a board. I'm exhausted, hope I dont have to spend another night in the barn. Its cold.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna's waiting thread*

have you checked in her a bit with 2 fingers to see if a kid is stuck?


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Luna's waiting thread*

No I did not go in. Kids are moving lots. Shes not pushing. In fact nothing is happening now. Shes eating alot and WOW drinking alot. I have the monitor on, and will continue to peek in tonight. How frustrating. From the way she was acting I thought for sure things would progress.


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Luna's waiting thread*

EXCITED!!!! So this means we're really close right?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna's waiting thread...YES YES YES!!!!*

Yep....when you start to see the discharge turn more "snotty" and may have a tinge of red or pink to it, she's very close.


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Luna's waiting thread...YES YES YES!!!!*

ok looks like theres a tad of blood today. My goose Jill has also decided to try and make a nest in Bellas pen. Silly goose!! Everyonesready for babies around here.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna's waiting thread...YES YES YES!!!!*

is there any way you can re-schedule that dr's appointment? to me she looks like she is going to kid any moment - it sounds - and looks - like she is in early labour. Those are definitely contractions with her rolling over like that!

LW


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Luna's waiting thread...YES YES YES!!!!*

That was on Thursday LW. The goo started yesterday. Nothing really happening at this point. Babies still moving, but not as often. Shes eating and spending most of her time laying down.


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Luna's waiting thread...YES YES YES!!!!*

I need your expertise!! Only been in the barn for feedings. Listening on the monitor. Dont believe anything is happening. What do you think? Looks to me like she should be in labor, going by all I've been told. :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna's waiting thread...New pics...Anything?*

Teats look plump and udder filled, tailhead prominent, yes she could be in labor.


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Luna's waiting thread...New pics...Anything?*

So should I keep running out there tonight Liz? I can hear her on the monitor, she's eating. and walking around.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna's waiting thread...New pics...Anything?*

At this point, try to sleep and leave the moniter on, she's getting ready and you will drive yourself nuts if you lose sleep and she waits til morning. You will hear her if she decides to go...between the ripping up of the bedding and the grunting she'll do as she pushes, you won't miss it.


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Luna's waiting thread...New pics...Anything?*

Thanks Liz! Goodnight. LOL I'm beat!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Luna's waiting thread...New pics...Anything?*

I've been known to get woke up at 2am with the moniter imprinted on my cheek because I fell asleep with it on my pillow! :wink:

Even if it will make you feel better, set your alarm for every 2-3 hours just to make sure she's still holding onto them.


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Luna's waiting thread...New pics...Anything?*

No changes. Yup, slept with the monitor next to my ear. The goose decided to yell out a few times last night. I thought my husbnd was going to throw the monitor at a wall. (Tee-Hee)

If nothing changes today my friend is coming to check her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

any changes?


----------

